# Husbands and Poodles



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, he'll fall head over heels for that pup.  I'm sure of it.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about your hubby, I bet he will adjust to a Spoo in no time. Poodles may not looks macho, but let me tell you my Romeo is more of an alfa than I ever wanted. He's got quite a reputation in all the dog parks that we go to and even Rotties and Pits respect him. 

I knew a guy who frequented my dog park years ago. His standard poodle sported a mohawk.....just a thought.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

My Dh is also not so much a 'dog guy' (he's a cat person - LOL, but we got the cats first, now it's my turn for a dog), but he was willing. Let me tell you he's fallen for Bella just as much as I have. Plus, though she is a poodle, she is a BIG poodle with a hearty bark so I wouldn't worry about the macho stuff. Well, unless you clip her in a continental and put a pink bow on her ears with a diamond pink leash, then he might mind.  But since he loved a yorkie, and I'd be hard pressed to imagine a less "macho" dog, I would bet he will love any dog in your family.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

The dogs are MINE he doesn't feed( might water if its out) walk clean up after them or anything. I do catch him petting and cuddling Casey or rarely Mandy as she barks at him to warn me he is around. ( long story but after a month split we are working things out) We just bought a brand new place in the city again and it was a long process deciding on floors and what and where the dogs can and can't go.
Right now we are on 3 acres and he will play ball if I have them out and he is out but never takes them out so he doesn't have to worry if they run ( they don't)
Not sure if all this will change in the city but I know dogs and mine will change as they will need a walk 2xs a day He is trying so I hope so and Mandy is actually barking less so something must be working.
Anyways he wasn't worried about owning poodles mind you neither of them sports a continental cut LOL he is just not a dog person after putting down our Malamute years ago he isn't one to get attatched. The mastiff was even harder and he swore he would never take a dog to be put down again if I want a dog I have to deal with the end as well now.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh, he'll fall head over heels for that pup.  I'm sure of it.


I think so too... but it's good to get moral support!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> I wouldn't worry about your hubby, I bet he will adjust to a Spoo in no time. Poodles may not looks macho, but let me tell you my Romeo is more of an alfa than I ever wanted. He's got quite a reputation in all the dog parks that we go to and even Rotties and Pits respect him.
> 
> I knew a guy who frequented my dog park years ago. His standard poodle sported a mohawk.....just a thought.


hmmm... I don't know about the mohawk! lol  but I think the hair cut makes a huge difference in what the dog looks like and how you're viewed by others! 
here's 2 very different looks and I love them both! I'm hoping to try them out with our guy:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/2593550725_6a258a8c8b.jpg
and 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davedube/3279996384/in/[email protected]


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> My Dh is also not so much a 'dog guy' (he's a cat person - LOL, but we got the cats first, now it's my turn for a dog), but he was willing. Let me tell you he's fallen for Bella just as much as I have. Plus, though she is a poodle, she is a BIG poodle with a hearty bark so I wouldn't worry about the macho stuff. Well, unless you clip her in a continental and put a pink bow on her ears with a diamond pink leash, then he might mind.  But since he loved a yorkie, and I'd be hard pressed to imagine a less "macho" dog, I would bet he will love any dog in your family.


lol... our Yorkie had bows in her top knot all the time and he still took her in public without a second thought, it was the cutest thing! I think he got more attention from women when he had the pup with him! lol so that might have been part of the attraction! kidding! :laugh:
but our Spoo is a boy, so no chance of bows or pretty collars!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I think he won't be able to help himself. He will fall head over heals for Rogan. Even though he won't have cute little bows for conversation, we all know that Rogan's striking color will make him the talk of the town.

I would be careful to let their relationship develop on it's own and not force it. I think Rogan will have him wrapped around his paw in no time, especially wanting to go on a run with your hubby (if he's allowed to do that with him :wink: )


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> The dogs are MINE he doesn't feed( might water if its out) walk clean up after them or anything. I do catch him petting and cuddling Casey or rarely Mandy as she barks at him to warn me he is around. ( long story but after a month split we are working things out) We just bought a brand new place in the city again and it was a long process deciding on floors and what and where the dogs can and can't go.
> Right now we are on 3 acres and he will play ball if I have them out and he is out but never takes them out so he doesn't have to worry if they run ( they don't)
> Not sure if all this will change in the city but I know dogs and mine will change as they will need a walk 2xs a day He is trying so I hope so and Mandy is actually barking less so something must be working.
> Anyways he wasn't worried about owning poodles mind you neither of them sports a continental cut LOL he is just not a dog person after putting down our Malamute years ago he isn't one to get attatched. The mastiff was even harder and he swore he would never take a dog to be put down again if I want a dog I have to deal with the end as well now.


Men are funny... :curl-lip: I think this may be part of my hubby's issue too... he had a really hard time when the yorkie went, maybe he doesn't want to get too attached like last time? Either way, like you, the dog is MY dog! I will take it to obedience classes and for walks, feed and clean up after it, and groom it! And to be honest, that's the way I want it! It's my thing! He has his hobbies, this is going to be mine! With that being said, I still want him to love Rogan and feel proud to call him our family dog! :dog:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

BFF said:


> I think he won't be able to help himself. He will fall head over heals for Rogan. Even though he won't have cute little bows for conversation, we all know that Rogan's striking color will make him the talk of the town.
> 
> I would be careful to let their relationship develop on it's own and not force it. I think Rogan will have him wrapped around his paw in no time, especially wanting to go on a run with your hubby (if he's allowed to do that with him :wink: )


I think you're totally right! It won't be long til he's head over heels!
The running part, not so much, weight lifters don't run much! That's partly why I needed a Standard, I need a running partner! :sweat:


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

lol.....i hear him.

we really didnt want the poodle due to the foo foo mentality. But then I learned it was not so much the poodle that was the issue, but the cut of the dogs hair....lol. (when you hear poodle, there is a certain image that comes to mind)....."not that there is anything wrong with that"..seinfield

our dog is not being used for show or breeding so we can cut his hair anyway we want and we are going to keep to the teddy bear cut. It looks like a more 'masculine cut'...lol.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Funny... a lot of men think of them as "girly" dogs, but once they realize how intelligent they are they usually love them more than we do. 
One of the men I work with, he has some tattoos, wild hair etc. (you could actually picture him next to a rott or a pit) he owns 3 spoos!!!! Of course as with most men it was his wives idea to get the first and he then wanted more once he realized how intelligent they were and how easy it was to train them. LOL... we always make fun and say "he's been converted"


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

sloane said:


> lol.....i hear him.
> 
> we really didnt want the poodle due to the foo foo mentality. But then I learned it was not so much the poodle that was the issue, but the cut of the dogs hair....lol. (when you hear poodle, there is a certain image that comes to mind)....."not that there is anything wrong with that"..seinfield
> 
> our dog is not being used for show or breeding so we can cut his hair anyway we want and we are going to keep to the teddy bear cut. It looks like a more 'masculine cut'...lol.


Hey Sloan! I would love to see pictures of the teddy bear cut... do you have any on here?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

*heather* said:


> hmmm... I don't know about the mohawk! lol  but I think the hair cut makes a huge difference in what the dog looks like and how you're viewed by others!
> here's 2 very different looks and I love them both! I'm hoping to try them out with our guy:
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/2593550725_6a258a8c8b.jpg
> and
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/davedube/3279996384/in/[email protected]


I love the second picture you've posted, the dog is all fluffy with a clean shaven face. I don't care for the hair on poodle's face. It's gotta be clean shaven. My groomer uses #40 blade against the hair grwoth, very clean and lasts 3 weeks.


----------



## dlearyous (Jul 25, 2009)

I can totally relate! My husband didn't have anything to do with the process of us choosing a color, finding a breeder, thinking of names or anything other than how far he had to drive. He'd actually get quite exaserbated when I would ask him questions. His only reply was whatever you want, hon.

Once we picked up the puppy he has been the biggest pushover! He even finally joined in on choosing a name. He does want a bigger dog later on, so that was part of it. But he couldn't imagine not having our Dugan now.


~18 day mini poodle puppy owner


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> I love the second picture you've posted, the dog is all fluffy with a clean shaven face. I don't care for the hair on poodle's face. It's gotta be clean shaven. My groomer uses #40 blade against the hair grwoth, very clean and lasts 3 weeks.


I much prefer the second picture myself, although the Red guy caught my attention too! I think he's gorgeous, and I like how neat and trimmed his face is without being totally shaven... I have always loved the shaved faces but I might try this one from time to time... we'll see how it goes


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

> His only reply was whatever you want, hon.


Sounds familiar!! Gotta love a man that lets you do whatever you want! :adore:


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

lol...someone already posted the teddy bear cut

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/2593550725_6a258a8c8b.jpg

I think this cut looks more manly. But that's just me.


----------



## crazy curls (Mar 27, 2009)

I think that it should be the last thing to worry about. People who don't have a spoo may have a vision in their minds of pom poms and puff but once they one, they are hard pressed not to adore them! Their personalities will always win over! I have a boy as well, and I try to keep his haircuts as "manly" as possible. He even sports a Harley Davidson cap on occassion instead of bows! 

I was in the parking lot of our local hardware store a few weeks back, and this huge body building kind of guy comes out and gets into his big macho truck. Guess what was sitting in the seat beside him? Yes -a standard poodle!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Good for Mr. Macho in his Macho truck with his co-pilot Spoo. Seems to be more and more guys seen with poodles lately, don't know why but am glad to see it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I also think your hubby will love the new puppy. My husband was unsure about the poodle thing but soon realized they are a pretty cool breed. He now says how Eli is the best male dog he's ever been around. They bicycle together and takes Eli on errands in the car. 

Its hard to deny how great the standard poodle is. They are large, proud and sooo intelligent. Hubby also laughs about how much attention we get when take Eli out. Ive had many men comment "what a cool dog" when they meet Eli. I cant imagine the attention your gonna get with a pretty red standard.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Your post made me think of my uncle. He's the kind of guy that wouldn't be caught dead wearing pink and refuses to hold his wife's purse for even a few seconds. For many years he had a job that required him to travel during the week and often Sunday was his only day off. I never went to his house on a Sunday afternoon, when he wasn't in his recliner with a tub of popcorn and Candy Cane, my cousin's toy Poodle. She rarely left his side!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I myself was not fond of poodles until I met them.

The stereotype is so prevalent in societies its amazing.

The amount of people I know (particularly men) who think poodles are the most stupid dogs to own and that they do nothing but look pretty, sleep and eat food and then once they meet them, are just like OMG these are the coolest dogs ever.

Don't worry your hubby will be fine with him. If he already likes dogs, then he will no doubt like the poodle. And if not, then there is no chance of him stealing the puppy from you, and him becoming your hubby's puppy lol

But seriously lol, I have yet to meet someone that would not fall for a Spoo puppy, let alone a gorgeous red one


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

sloane said:


> lol...someone already posted the teddy bear cut
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3283/2593550725_6a258a8c8b.jpg
> 
> I think this cut looks more manly. But that's just me.


I REALLY don't love the teddy bear cuts... but this picture is a nice version. I dont' even think you would call that a teddy bear cut would you? It's very nice and not too shaggy or messy looking on the face. I think the upkeep would be a pain in the bum though... guaranteed, that dog was JUST groomed, and that's why it looks so good! :laugh:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

jak said:


> I myself was not fond of poodles until I met them.
> 
> The stereotype is so prevalent in societies its amazing.
> 
> ...


Awe thanks! It's SO true how prevalent the stereotype is! When I told our neighbors that we were getting a dog they were very happy for us, then when they asked what kind and I said a Standard Poodle, she out right LAUGHED at me! Like a serious belly laugh! I was taken aback a little... these are very nice highly educated people who own numerous businesses and are always travelling to one corner of the earth or another! I was just surprised at her bold reaction! I honestly felt it was rude!! I think it's ignorant to be honest, they just don't know any better... they think of silly hair cuts and naked poodle bums and it's funny to people! ARGH Oh well, I'll show them that poodles are cool and they'll fall in love with Rogan and they will be one less couple that thinks poodles are silly! 
On the topic of my hubby... he's good buddies with the dog handler at work and he had great things to say about Spoo's! This guy works mostly with Labs, and he said poodles are highly athletic and incredibly smart. It's nice to finally have someone who knows what he's talking about! And this is a guy who's about 6'6" and 280lbs of pure muscle! My hubby literally looks up to him! lol ... So that was really cool. He came home from work yesterday and told me all about their conversation, which was awesome!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Your post made me think of my uncle. He's the kind of guy that wouldn't be caught dead wearing pink and refuses to hold his wife's purse for even a few seconds. For many years he had a job that required him to travel during the week and often Sunday was his only day off. I never went to his house on a Sunday afternoon, when he wasn't in his recliner with a tub of popcorn and Candy Cane, my cousin's toy Poodle. She rarely left his side!


awe, SO cute! :cute:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> I also think your hubby will love the new puppy. My husband was unsure about the poodle thing but soon realized they are a pretty cool breed. He now says how Eli is the best male dog he's ever been around. They bicycle together and takes Eli on errands in the car.
> 
> Its hard to deny how great the standard poodle is. They are large, proud and sooo intelligent. Hubby also laughs about how much attention we get when take Eli out. Ive had many men comment "what a cool dog" when they meet Eli. I cant imagine the attention your gonna get with a pretty red standard.


I think you're right! Especially around here. I really haven't seen any other poodles around in a long time! Hubby drives a jeep (usually with the top down) and I think it will be really cool to have him tag along for a ride! I can picture long poodles ears blowing in the wind! (need to get him a good seat belt though!)


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Good for Mr. Macho in his Macho truck with his co-pilot Spoo. Seems to be more and more guys seen with poodles lately, don't know why but am glad to see it.


Me too!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

sloane said:


> lol.....i hear him.
> 
> we really didnt want the poodle due to the foo foo mentality. But then I learned it was not so much the poodle that was the issue, but the cut of the dogs hair....lol. (when you hear poodle, there is a certain image that comes to mind)....."not that there is anything wrong with that"..seinfield


LOL. When we took Bella to the groomer for her first trim, my 8 year old insisted "Do not cut her all poofy with the balls!"


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> LOL. When we took Bella to the groomer for her first trim, my 8 year old insisted "Do not cut her all poofy with the balls!"


Oh man, that's priceless!! Kids say the funniest things! "balls" hehe


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol,

Well I like to think of the stereotype as a good thing sometimes,

as it stops idiots owning them lol

some people just shouldn't own a dog, let alone a poodle lol


----------



## filecabinetmommy (Aug 13, 2009)

I love this thread! My DH says he does not like small dogs. But when we got Jasper he talked baby talk and held him all teh time. All was well untill Jasper bit DH. Jasper was mid poo in the middle of our livingroom and DH smacked his butt. Jasper turned around and bit DH and tore up his hand. Later that night I could not help but laugh about DH's had being tore up by "my" Tpoo. It tickeled me so much I could not stop laughing. Now DH has distanced himself from Jasper. Hopefully they'll mend their bridges and be BFF's again. Jasper is already sitting on DH's lap and licking him....DH has started contending that our Golden is _his_ dog and Jasper is mine.....whatever works for him. 

alycia :frog:


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wanted to throw in this thread my hubby's favorite dog breed is the poodle...for their intelligence, easy to train, low allergen, playfulness, etc.

My husband is very tolerant of me and my zoo, I own several pets and 
then fosters are in and out.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_When I brought my first spoo home, my husband asked me "What the h**l is that?" I laughed and matter-of-factly said "It's a poodle and I am going to keep him!" He was so apprehensive of this supposedly foo-foo thing; especially as he has had a golden retriever for five years (you know, a man's dog..LOL). Withing a few days he was making little baby sounds at him and then he was holding him and then he was playing with him. 

It wasn't long before I overheard him telling people about this poodle that his wife has and what an amazing dog he is! He's so smart and he's so handsome. And he had to tell everyone about how fast he could run. The best thing was how happy he was that he was easy to train in the house and that when our spoos are in, you wouldn't even know they were in here event hough they are sleeping right under our feet.

He is going to be fine!!
_


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _When I brought my first spoo home, my husband asked me "What the h**l is that?" I laughed and matter-of-factly said "It's a poodle and I am going to keep him!" He was so apprehensive of this supposedly foo-foo thing; especially as he has had a golden retriever for five years (you know, a man's dog..LOL). Withing a few days he was making little baby sounds at him and then he was holding him and then he was playing with him.
> 
> It wasn't long before I overheard him telling people about this poodle that his wife has and what an amazing dog he is! He's so smart and he's so handsome. And he had to tell everyone about how fast he could run. The best thing was how happy he was that he was easy to train in the house and that when our spoos are in, you wouldn't even know they were in here event hough they are sleeping right under our feet.
> 
> ...


that is SO awesome! "What the h**l is that?" :rofl: Too funny! 
Thanks for sharing  and for all the support!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You are very welcome.
_


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

My sweet DH had decided that he didn't want to have anything to do with Beau. He was heartbroken when our pom died. But, Beau is just to irristable. Now DH lets him sleep on his lap.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

When I first told my boyfriend I wanted a Standard Poodle puppy he said no, that he has had bad experiences with them (he's been bit twice by standard poodles!) and that he wanted NOTHING to do with one.

I kept bringing it up, introduced him to a few dogs I groom, we went to the park with our German Shepherd and I had a friend of mine show up with her Standard and we let them play fetch, etc... for hours and he realized how much fun one of these dogs can be. He still wasn't so sure he wanted one..

He was never thrilled when he finally gave me the okay but once we picked Vega up and brought him home he will bathe Vega, take him out for a run, etc... he's really grown to like him and then when I brought up getting another older Standard Poodle he had no problem with it at all!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

My DH is always calling poor Dutch a vag!#@. lol then I catch him talking to and playing with him. He still cant get over the fact that Dutch is a poodle regardless of his size. It doesnt help that Dutch's personality is goofy and sometimes a bit scardy!! Oh well the kids and I LOVE him!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Just for the record; my man loves our new Standard pup... it's been a wonderful experience for all of us!! Since I'm the one who's home full time and who does everything for the puppy, he does tend to follow me around a lot and want to hang around wherever I am, but my hubby loves him just like I hoped he would! 
Thanks for all the warm comments and stories!!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I'm going to through into this thread. My Hubby prefers the toy poodles over the standards. He likes the little lap cuddlers more. Although he lays claim to 2 of the 6, his fishing buddy Sam and Roxy his little butterfly.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

We had Harry and Ginger when I wanted another dog and my husband pretty much wanted me to get another standard poodle. He just likes the breed and they can be very protective of their house. Harry's mom fought off an attacker on her mom in the parking lot at Petsmart. They are super smart and very active. I think they are an all around dog and stereotypes are silly but they come from the foofoo hair do's from the show ring.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_my husband loves everyone of the standards we brought home. He is always picking up one and talking baby-talk to it and cuddling it. It's is so funny and at the same time refreshing to see him interact with a breed he would never have considered getting on his own.
_


----------



## Sara (Aug 2, 2009)

*heather* said:


> Just for the record; my man loves our new Standard pup... it's been a wonderful experience for all of us!! Since I'm the one who's home full time and who does everything for the puppy, he does tend to follow me around a lot and want to hang around wherever I am, but my hubby loves him just like I hoped he would!
> Thanks for all the warm comments and stories!!!


Glad to hear it turned out so well for you, as everyone suspected it would!

My husband was ok with the whole idea but I had also spent a lot of years talking up the poodle's macho side. Origins of being used for hunting, the fact that a poodle team has run the iditarod ( http://home.gci.net/~poodlesleddog/ ) etc. 

He did fall in love with the puppy right away! But, one thing he has emphasized for as long as I have known him is that he is NOT ok with dogs in his bed. Well guess what?! When Lorelei got groomed a couple of weeks ago and was curled up in a ball on her bed because she was so cold I brought her up on the bed for the night. He was bragging in the morning that that had been the first time he ever slept with a dog on his bed. The next afternoon he told me that while I wasn't home he took a nap and she came to the bed so he brought her up so she could nap where it was warm too. I guess he decided it wasn't that bad after all!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Sara said:


> Glad to hear it turned out so well for you, as everyone suspected it would!
> 
> My husband was ok with the whole idea but I had also spent a lot of years talking up the poodle's macho side. Origins of being used for hunting, the fact that a poodle team has run the iditarod ( http://home.gci.net/~poodlesleddog/ ) etc.
> 
> He did fall in love with the puppy right away! But, one thing he has emphasized for as long as I have known him is that he is NOT ok with dogs in his bed. Well guess what?! When Lorelei got groomed a couple of weeks ago and was curled up in a ball on her bed because she was so cold I brought her up on the bed for the night. He was bragging in the morning that that had been the first time he ever slept with a dog on his bed. The next afternoon he told me that while I wasn't home he took a nap and she came to the bed so he brought her up so she could nap where it was warm too. I guess he decided it wasn't that bad after all!


Awe, that's so cute!! We let Rogan sleep with us for the first few nights after we brought him home and hubby was completely fine with it  now he's in his crate and sleeps through the night without any accidents! Even when he was getting up to pee in the night, it was usually my hubby that let him out, he's a light sleeper and always heard him first!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Sara said:


> Glad to hear it turned out so well for you, as everyone suspected it would!
> 
> My husband was ok with the whole idea but I had also spent a lot of years talking up the poodle's macho side. Origins of being used for hunting, the fact that a poodle team has run the iditarod ( http://home.gci.net/~poodlesleddog/ ) etc.
> 
> He did fall in love with the puppy right away! But, one thing he has emphasized for as long as I have known him is that he is NOT ok with dogs in his bed. Well guess what?! When Lorelei got groomed a couple of weeks ago and was curled up in a ball on her bed because she was so cold I brought her up on the bed for the night. He was bragging in the morning that that had been the first time he ever slept with a dog on his bed. The next afternoon he told me that while I wasn't home he took a nap and she came to the bed so he brought her up so she could nap where it was warm too. I guess he decided it wasn't that bad after all!


_
What a great story and what a pretty puppy._


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

It sounds like we all have some smart guys with big hearts! My hubby never would have had a dog until he met me. He really fell in love with my little Katie. Now Zulee is his sweet little girl. I'm also turning him into a poodle snob. He keeps telling his sister (and whole family) that Zulee is WAY smarter than his sister's cats. <snicker; giggle>

Zulee is the first puppy he has had. I think he has been very impressed on how quickly she is getting acclimated and learning new things. Although I am ready to get passed the potty training phase!!! I have to admit though, she is sleeping through the night. I get up and wake her up to go too. I really couldn't ask for better.

Here's a quick pic where he is getting a little kiss.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

BFF, Love the pic of Zulee giving your Hubby a kiss. Our Hubbies are so sweet aren't they?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hehe, my hubby has never been a dog person either, never lived with a dog, always ahd cats. I've always had dogs, so if he wants me, he gets dogs too. Though all I had when he met me was my old foxy... I had said for a long time before he ever came along though, that my next dog WOULD be a white spoo...

It's taken a while to warm up to a bouncy spoo (she was alrady 2.5 when she came home, so had some getting used to!!!) and dogs aren't allowed on the furniture really, but I snapped this quick pic one evening last month:









heh


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

OH, that's the best! They set boundaries and realize they don't really want their little baby spoo so far away!


----------



## funksoul (Mar 24, 2015)

*standard*

When our last dog died it was mainly my wifes idea to get a new dog, we looked for collies but all had problems..we were asked if we would take a poodle...I wasnt overly excited but my wife had seen him and adored him. I met him and we got along and it was gunna be my wifes bday present. we took him and i can honesty say I love him..he adores me too i can tell and am proud to take him out and actually people are always wanting to see him etc and they say hes handsome not girly at all...which he is...im 5`10 ex military police trained and have done many security jobs...im well built(used to be muscly now its more fat)...believ me us big fellas have huge hearts and poodles can grab that heart and make you love them just as many dogs do. Look at my profile pic..its one of my fave pics...we do lots together walking driving playing etc.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BF loves Lily and Javelin just as much as Peeves. Real Men Own Poodles!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

My husband is a large man also and was not keen on a spoo when I was looking for a new dog. He wanted another collie but I really wanted a spoo. Now he wouldn't take anything for her! They're best buds.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmm, y'all got me to thinking (not an easy trick, either! lol)

Poodles are hunting dogs, right? Maybe I should let my poodles hunt me up a good man like your guys.

What do y'all think?



:lol:


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

In our family our puppy Emma is my dog and my wife is learning about being a first time mom to a doggie. We live in a high rise apartment in a city and Kelly couldn't stand the idea of sharing a home with a smelly pooch shedding hair all over the place so I decided to get a standard poodle instead of a golden retriever or other large hunting dog. It was not a big gamble because I grew up with poodles in our family and knew what to expect. Poodles ARE a bit foppish, elegant yet humorous and not what you would call a "masculine dog" like a Rottweiler. or German Shepherd. But, there's no rule that says a man needs to have a masculine dog. Men don't necessarily long for wives that look like battle tanks so just the same, it's no problem for a man to have a dog that might be cute or even just a bit "fancy". I don't mind the poodle clips either. There's nothing wrong with being seen with a nicely clipped poodle. As far as I'm concerned, it's like going out with my wife when she's all dressed up with jewelry, makeup and high heels.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

No worries ! He will change his tune. Nothing sissy about a Spoo.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Show him this, Timi's Dad owns a gym. A Spoo will look way more "macho" than Timi does!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love the last photo, tp.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

True love! To me this pic says everything!
(I know I'm responding to a thread from 2009, but Chloe in the pic is a half sibling of the OP's poodle.)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Theo'sMom said:


> True love! To me this pic says everything!
> 
> (I know I'm responding to a thread from 2009, but Chloe in the pic is a half sibling of the OP's poodle.)



Ugh, didn't notice - wish that people would give a warning when they revive an ancient thread!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

newbies don't realize there might be an issue. personally i think this is a fun thread and one worth reviving. the vast majority of threads, unfortunately, don't fall into the same class.


----------



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a little late coming in to this but my husband is a dog lover and we both love lots of breeds. He's not much of a small dog person although he rather liked the dachshund/chihuahua I had when we first met. Still, when I made it clear that my next dog would be a Poodle of, at that time, a yet to be decided upon size, you could see him practically wilt as he processed it. "Really?" Yep.

He LOVES Linus. Like is completely infatuated with him. Said he's the best puppy he's ever known, he didn't know it was even possible for a puppy to be so good. He's the one that decided it was time for Linus to start learning to sleep in bed with us, the first of the 6 dogs we have had during our marriage to do so. He's completely in awe at how smart, funny, soft and beautiful Linus is. He's already open to the idea of adding another mini poo in the near future and another in a few years and has hinted at the thought that if all our Poodles are like Linus he doesn't see any reason for us to have any other breeds, why mess with perfection?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh, he'll fall head over heels for that pup.  I'm sure of it.


I totally agree!

Heather, I'm thinking that your hubby will fall so in love with this baby, that he will actually start doing daily activities with the puppy, and you may find yourself fighting over who gets to hold the puppy next! I really don't think you have anything to worry about. 

Kathy


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

*heather* said:


> Sounds familiar!! Gotta love a man that lets you do whatever you want! :adore:


Yep, I have one of those men, and I'm proud to call him my hubby.

Truthfully though, being married almost 41 years, it's a give and take thing. Many times I get what I want, and sometimes he gets what he wants. But I have to admit, it's mostly me that gets what I want, lol.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My boys 25 and 19 did not want a little dog, wanted a lab or Golden retriever .(we have terrible allergies so that was never gonna happen)

My husband did not want a dog at all!

My boys adore her and think she has the personality of a big dog. My husband took awhile to warm up to her.... he loves her to pieces. I am a little shocked , although she is so sweet she can steal anyone's heart.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Aidan said:


> (...)


Oh gossssssssssssshhhhhhh that little tail-hug I'm frying over the cuteness it's too much ahhhhh 

*ahem* that having been said.......

The way strange men up here, the world capital of mining one's own business, keep falling at Sulo's feet cooing and awwing (even though he's in a "frou frou" clip), I bet your hubby will be conquered in no time flat. You just can't beat the adorable deep stare of the Poodle and his nimble, clever, surprising, affectionate, charming, even coquettish antics.


----------

